# help connecting to the internet



## newbie1988 (May 29, 2011)

Hi there,

I am reading through the FreeBSD handbook. So far I am on this part of chapter 4: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html

I am trying to use the csup install. However every time I do I get this message: 

```
name lookup failure for "cvsup1.freebsd.org: hostname nor servername provided, or not known.
```

I am guessing that I do not have the internet installed properly on my FreeBSD. Is there a way I could do this because I cannot continue in the book until this is fixed.

Thank you
newbie1988


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2011)

The standard way is shown in the first part of the Handbook DHCP chapter.


----------



## mix_room (May 30, 2011)

You might also try another csup-server.
cvsup1.freebsd.org doesn't respond to ping-requests for me. 

Try one close to you http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvsup.html#CVSUP-MIRRORS


----------

